#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cambium >  >  Guia de soluções Ponto a Ponto Cambium Networks

## Zucchi

Pessoal  :Big Grin: !

Assim como fiz com o ePMP - O Guia Definitivo - devido a uma série de duvidas do pessoal, decidi então criar o Guia de Soluções Ponto a Ponto da linha Cambium Networks.

Rapidamente, apenas para quem não conhece, a Cambium é a junção da Orthogon System com a famosa divisão Canopy da Motorola. Nasceu assim a Cambium Networks. Para não ficar repetitivo, quem se interessar mais pode consultar o Link acima com maiores informações.

A Cambium possui diversas soluções para Ponto a Ponto que explico detalhadamente abaixo:

-----------------------

*Nome do equipamento:* Force 110 Fast / ePMP Conectorizado (sem sincronismo).



*Tipo de Solução:* Não licenciada - 5ghz. 
*Capacidade AGREGADA do equipamento:* 200Mbps
*Quantidade de Pacotes por segundo:* 17.000pps
*Distancia de uso recomendada:* Configurado em modo ePTP com canal de 40mhz até EXATOS 24km. Com canal de 20mhz até 52km.
*Velocidade da porta Ethernet:* Fast Ethernet - 10/100
*Latência:* No modo ePTP entre 3 a 6ms com banda passante. 
*MTBF:* Superior a 30 anos
*Protetor de surto integrado de 1 Joule.*

*Observações Importante:* O produto é comercializado com as antenas de 25dbi ou apenas o rádio conectorizado com porta fast para ser utilizado com sua antena de preferencia. O KIT é chamado de Force 110 Fast pois é um enlace completo ou seja, 02 rádios Conectorizados, 02 fontes e 02 antenas de 25dbi (que diga-se de passagem são excelentes). Possui três níveis de priorização de pacotes.

*Experiencia de campo:* O rádio cumpre exatamente o que promete o datasheet desde que, seja respeitado os limites informados de distancia e que seja utilizado a antena Force 110 ou qualquer outra boa antena de mercado - preferencialmente blindada e que você seja caprichoso e cuidadoso no alinhamento. Boas antenas são mais difíceis de alinhar. Não adianta querer ligar este rádio em uma Dish que tem abertura de quase 30º. O desempenho dele fica limitado devido a porta Fast Ethernet mas torna-se uma opção completa e de baixo custo para uma gama de aplicações. Em enlaces instalados e configurados por mim, utilizando antena de 25dbi da Cambium e com noise de pelo menos -80/-85 o rádio bateu simetricamente 90/90mbps de banda TCP/IP. 

(O @*JonasMT* foi um dos primeiros a testar o rádio conectorizado no Brasil e estou quase criando um cargo de embaixador para ele rs.)

*Nome do equipamento:* Force 110 GIGA/ ePMP Sync GPS.




*Tipo de Solução:* Não licenciada - 5ghz. 
*Capacidade AGREGADA do equipamento:* 220Mbps+
*Quantidade de Pacotes por segundo:* 30.000pps
*Distancia de uso recomendada:* Configurado em modo ePTP canal de 40mhz até EXATOS 24km. Com canal de 20mhz até 52km.
*Velocidade da porta Ethernet:* Gigabit Ethernet - 10/100/1000
*Latência:* No modo ePTP entre 3 a 6ms com banda passante.
*MTBF:* Superior a 30 anos
*Protetor de surto integrado de 1 Joule*

*Observações Importantes:* Assim como o irmão (Force 110 Fast), você pode adquiri-lo na versão com o Kit chamado de Force110 Gigabit que contem: 02 rádios com GPS/Sync, 02 fontes, 02 antenas de 25dbi ou adquiri-lo separadamente (apenas o rádio) chamado de ePMP GPS Lite e usar com suas antenas de preferencia. Possui três níveis de priorização de pacotes.

*Experiencia de campo:* Repetindo tudo o que disse acima sobre antena e capricho no alinhamento, o rádio passa simetricamente 115/115Mbps com canal de 40mhz em distancias de até 24km. Tenho clientes passando 150/50, 160/50, 120/120, etc. com noise floor de pelo menos -80/-85. 

--------------------------------------------------

*Nome do equipamento:* Force 200




*Tipo de Solução:* Não licenciada - 5.150 - 5.970
*Capacidade AGREGADA do equipamento:* 200Mbps+
*Quantidade de Pacotes por segundo:* 22.000pps
*Distancia de uso recomendada:* Configurado em modo ePTP canal de 40mhz até EXATOS 24km. Com canal de 20mhz até 52km.
*Velocidade da porta Ethernet:* Gigabit Ethernet - 10/100/1000
*Latência:* No modo ePTP entre 3 a 6ms com banda passante.
*MTBF:* Superior a 30 anos
*Protetor de surto integrado de 1 Joule.*

*Observações Importantes:* A Force 200 é um equipamento com antena de 25.5 dbi e radio integrado com potencia de até 30dbm e em questão de valores fica "no meio do caminho" entre a Force 110 Fast e a Force 110 Giga inclusive na quantidade de PPS. É um equipamento de baixo custo completo com 3 níveis de Qos que serve para uma gama de aplicações e com deployment rápido. 

--------------------------------------------------

*Nome do equipamento:* Force 180




*Tipo de Solução:* Licenciada e não licenciada - 4.910 - 5.970
*Capacidade AGREGADA do equipamento:* 200Mbps+
*Quantidade de Pacotes por segundo:* 22.000pps
*Distancia de uso recomendada:* Para PTP's curtos menores que 4km dependendo no noise floor do local configurado em modo ePTP com canal de 40mhz
*Velocidade da porta Ethernet:* Gigabit Ethernet - 10/100/1000
*Latência:* No modo ePTP entre 3 a 6ms com banda passante.
*MTBF:* Superior a 30 anos
*Protetor de surto integrado de 2 Joule.*

*Observações Importantes:* A Force 180 é uma CPE ou seja, um equipamento cliente de baixo custo. Possui antena de 16dbi integrada e pode ser utilizada para PTPs curtos onde o noise floor seja de pelo menos -80/-85. Como os irmãos acima, possui três níveis de QoS.

*Experiencia de campo:* Obedecendo o limite de distancia, capricho no alinhamento e noise floor, ela faz o que diz no datasheet e passa banda superior a 90/90mbps. Para PTP's curtos e rápidos é a melhor relação custo x beneficio. 

---------------------------------------------

*Nome do equipamento:* PTP 250 - versão com antena Integrada de 23dbi e Conectorizado. 




*Tipo de Solução:* Não licenciada - 5470 a 5725 e 5725 a 5850.
*Capacidade AGREGADA do equipamento:* Com canal de 20mhz superior a 112mbps. Com canal de 40mhz, superior a 256mbps. 
*Quantidade de Pacotes por segundo:* 234.000pps
*Distancia de uso recomendada:* Utilizando canal de 20mhz até 54km. Utilizando canal de 40mhz até 27km.
*Velocidade da porta Ethernet:* Gigabit Ethernet - 10/100/1000
*Latência:* 4 a 6ms
*MTBF:* Superior a 40 anos


*Observações Importantes:* O PTP250 é um rádio TDD que trabalha com modulação QPSK, BPSK de 16 a 64QAM com correção de erros e encriptação AES ou DES (dependendo do modelo) e Qos. O modelo muda de acordo com a frequência escolhida. Não é possível escolher um único modelo que permita alterar os canais da faixa de 5ghz toda por exemplo.

*Experiencia de campo:* Equipamento extremamente robusto com capacidade de 234.000pps em frequência aberta. Cumpre o que promete desde que observado os tamanhos de canais vs distancia. Não permite aumentar o tamanho do canal se a distancia que ele medir for superior a informada. 

--------------------------------------------------

*Nome do equipamento:* PTP 650 - versão com antena Integrada de 23dbi e Conectorizado. 





*Tipo de Solução:* Licenciada e não licenciada - de 4.9 a 6.05
*Capacidade AGREGADA do equipamento:* Com canal de 45mhz até 450mbps.
*Quantidade de Pacotes por segundo:* 900.000pps
*Distancia de uso recomendada:* Até 200km (sim, está certo). 
*Velocidade da porta Ethernet:* 2 portas Gigabit Ethernet - 10/100/1000
*Latência:* 1 a 3ms dependendo da distancia e da banda passante.
*MTBF:* Superior a 100 anos

*Observações Importantes:* O PTP650 é um rádio extremamente robusto e diferenciado - visto sua capacidade de 900.000 pps - para enlaces de longa distancias e necessidades especificas em frequência aberta ou projetos de segurança pública. Possui proteção IP66 e IP67, diversas certificações de classe mundial e suporte a IPV6. Trabalha com modulação adaptativa, correção de erros e até 256QAM.

*Experiencia de campo:* Se você precisa de um enlace de longa distancia em 5ghz sem se preocupar em pagar o licenciamento de um rádio digital todos os anos e com alta capacidade a pedida é sem duvida alguma o PTP650. É claro que a banda varia de acordo com a distancia mas o que já vi em campo é: 124km DIRETO passando 70/70mbps. Atendeu a necessidade do cliente que não precisou investir em locação de terreno nem em construção de torre. Ele trafega imagens de câmeras e VOIP neste enlace. 

--------------------------------------------------

*Nome do equipamento:* PTP 800 - (Microondas Digital) 





*Tipo de Solução:* Licenciada. Diversas frequências. 6,7,8,23 ghz.
*Capacidade AGREGADA do equipamento:* Usando a frequência de 6ghz por exemplo, com canal de 40mhz permitido pela legislação 472mbps. 
*Quantidade de Pacotes por segundo:* Superior a 1 milhão de PPS
*Distancia de uso recomendada:* Depende da frequência. Usando 6ghz como exemplo e com visada limpa, superior a 70km. 
*Velocidade da porta Ethernet:* 10/100/1000
*Latência:* Menor que 1ms.
*MTBF:* Superior a 60 anos. 

*Observações Importantes:* Com modulação que vai de QPSK até 256 QAM o PTP 800 é um rádio FDD Split Mount com capacidade minima de 10mbps e máxima de 368mbps FULL DUPLEX dependendo da largura de canal utilizada. Isso significa que utilizando um canal de 60mhz (por exemplo) a capacidade TOTAL agregada seria de 736mbps. É importante verificar a disponibilidade de frequências na sua região e tamanho de canal permitido. 

Atualmente restam algumas unidades de 6 e 7ghz em estoque (além de unidades de 11ghz que não podem mais ser licenciadas devido a mudança na Anatel) com valores extremamente agressivos devido a chegada do irmão mais novo (explicado logo mais abaixo.)

*Experiencia de campo:* Novamente, assim como toda a linha Cambium ele cumpre o que promete. É o tipo de equipamento que não se leva 10 minutos para configurar e após o correto alinhamento do enlace na torre é instalar e esquecer.


*Nome do equipamento:* PTP 820S - (Microondas Digital) 




*Tipo de Solução:* Licenciada. Diversas frequências. 6,7,8,23 ghz.
*Capacidade AGREGADA do equipamento:* Usando a frequência de 6ghz por exemplo e com canal máximo de 56mhz permitido pela Anatel, até 1gbps. Pode chegar a 2gbps se utilizado licenças de comprensão de cabeçalho e de payload. 
*Quantidade de Pacotes por segundo:* Superior a 3 milhões de PPS
*Distancia de uso recomendada:* Depende da frequência. Usando 6ghz como exemplo e com visada limpa, superior a 70km. 
*Velocidade da porta Ethernet:* 10/100/1000
*Latência:* Menor que 1ms.
*MTBF:* Superior a 60 anos. 

*Observações Importantes:* Rádio Digital de nova geração dual core full outdoor de grande capacidade. Para mais detalhes recomendo o vídeo:



------------------------------------------------------------


*EXPLICAÇÃO SOBRE O MODO ePTP - Force 110 Fast, Force 110 Giga, Force200 e Force 180.*

O modo ePTP é um modo disponível na linha ePMP de alto desempenho e baixa latência para ponto a ponto não sincronizado ou seja, quando não é utilizado o modo TDD ou um perfil de download e upload. Neste modo, o equipamento se adéqua a necessidade de banda que você precisa trafegar e com isso, mantem a latência a mais baixa possível em geral entre 3 a 6 ms com BANDA PASSANTE. Seguramente não existe no mercado qualquer solução com a estabilidade e throughput desta linha. 

*OBSERVAÇÃO IMPORTANTES:*

Procurei ser o mais claro possível, porém, é necessário observar que cada caso é um caso e cada projeto é um projeto. As experiencias citadas acima são as que eu mesmo passei com diversos clientes e algumas em minha própria infraestrutura. Em 98% dos casos, todos os enlaces que fiz foram calculados primeiro no Link Planner e com as informações certas o projeto foi completamente assertivo em campo e de nada diferenciou da simulação feita.

É importante ressaltar também que não existe "meia solução" ou "jeitinho". Quando cito por exemplo que são 24km exatos, significa que é 24.0 e não 24.100. Se as condições que citei acima deixarem de ser observadas o enlace não irá funcionar com as taxas e condições aqui explicadas e exemplificadas e com toda certeza você não irá aproveitar o MÁXIMO de cada equipamento e principalmente do seu investimento. 

Para quem deseja fazer um estudo do seu ponto a ponto, a melhor solução é o Link Planner disponível em: http://www.cambiumnetworks.com/produ...s/linkplanner/ 

Procure simular diferentes produtos como Force110 Fast, Force 110 Giga, Force 200 e Force180 para verificar a diferença de cada equipamento em cada caso. 

Caso você ainda não tenha intimidade com o software, vale a pena assistir com calma o vídeo da Engenheira Adriana da Cambium explicando como utiliza-lo. É bem fácil e depois de ganhar intimidade não demora mais do que 3 minutos  :Smile: 




Como sempre, linha Cambium completa é na www.connectivitatelecom.com.br  :Big Grin: 

Fico a disposição aqui no forum ou via e-mail: [email protected]

----------


## JonasMT

Bom fica ai meu relato, uso desde que o @*Zucchi* como a comercializar. Quanto tempo? Sei la kkkkkk pois é instalar e esquecer kkkkkkk

Minhas experiencias:
- modo TDD nao use jamais em PTP que nao seja para teste, passa pouca banda e latencia ridicula.
- 37km dish 34 interferencia braba TDD 40MHZ 176down e 136up
- 37KM dish 34 interferencia braba eptp 20mhz 96down e 76up
- 12km algcom 22 interferencia media eptp 40mhz 186mb down e 146up
- 12km algcom 22 / / eptp 20mhz 86mb down e 76up
- 12km algcom 22 / / eptp 10mhz 40mb down e 36up

O que ele acusar no teste de banda passa na vida real 99,99% do tempo, radio muito estavel e robusto. Sem putaria de queimar lan "ubnt" e sem putaria de fica modulando a 10mb "mk".

Todos meus ptp que preciso de menos de 100mb estou usando epmp, atualmente transporto meu link principal passando cravado 100mb down e 10 a 25up. Nao passa mais pois fico limitado a porta /100.

Enfim qualidade e baixo custo tem nome Cambium.

----------


## wondernetwork

> Bom fica ai meu relato, uso desde que o @*Zucchi* como a comercializar. Quanto tempo? Sei la kkkkkk pois é instalar e esquecer kkkkkkk
> 
> Minhas experiencias:
> - modo TDD nao use jamais em PTP que nao seja para teste, passa pouca banda e latencia ridicula.
> - 37km dish 34 interferencia braba TDD 40MHZ 176down e 136up
> - 37KM dish 34 interferencia braba eptp 20mhz 96down e 76up
> - 12km algcom 22 interferencia media eptp 40mhz 186mb down e 146up
> - 12km algcom 22 / / eptp 20mhz 86mb down e 76up
> - 12km algcom 22 / / eptp 10mhz 40mb down e 36up
> ...


qual modelo vc usou e valor ????

----------


## rjardim

Se tiver utilizado o ptp650 poderia passar a sua experiência? 

Enviado via ASUS_Z00AD usando UnderLinux App

----------


## FMANDU

Comprou o Kit giga e guardou as antenas foi?




> Bom fica ai meu relato, uso desde que o @*Zucchi* como a comercializar. Quanto tempo? Sei la kkkkkk pois é instalar e esquecer kkkkkkk
> 
> Minhas experiencias:
> - modo TDD nao use jamais em PTP que nao seja para teste, passa pouca banda e latencia ridicula.
> - 37km dish 34 interferencia braba TDD 40MHZ 176down e 136up
> - 37KM dish 34 interferencia braba eptp 20mhz 96down e 76up
> - 12km algcom 22 interferencia media eptp 40mhz 186mb down e 146up
> - 12km algcom 22 / / eptp 20mhz 86mb down e 76up
> - 12km algcom 22 / / eptp 10mhz 40mb down e 36up
> ...

----------


## Zucchi

> Se tiver utilizado o ptp650 poderia passar a sua experiência? 
> 
> Enviado via ASUS_Z00AD usando UnderLinux App


Jardim, o equipamento cumpre o que promete. O que você precisa? Qual a distancia?

----------


## rjardim

38km, licença full, visada limpa, zona de fresnel livre

Enviado de meu ASUS_Z00AD usando Tapatalk

----------


## Zucchi

> 38km, licença full, visada limpa, zona de fresnel livre
> 
> Enviado de meu ASUS_Z00AD usando Tapatalk


Vai fazer 225/225mbps tranquilamente. Canal de 45mhz. (noise floor minimo de -80/-85).

Se você jogar inclusive o Noise no Link Planner ele calcula.

----------


## rjardim

Minha dúvida são as antenas, o kit está com algcom de 0,60 fechada, estou tentando trocar para 0,90 mas estou com dificuldades pq já foi faturado. Se passar 150/150 ainda fica dentro da demanda. 

Enviado via ASUS_Z00AD usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Zucchi

> Minha dúvida são as antenas, o kit está com algcom de 0,60 fechada, estou tentando trocar para 0,90 mas estou com dificuldades pq já foi faturado. Se passar 150/150 ainda fica dentro da demanda. 
> 
> Enviado via ASUS_Z00AD usando UnderLinux App


Posta as coordenadas GPS do Ponto A + B e a altura das suas torres que faço a simulação com 0,60 e 0,90.

----------


## JonasMT

> qual modelo vc usou e valor ????


Usei o porta /1000 valor na epoca 450,00 agora ta uns 650,00.

Pra quem precisa de 100mb full pode pegar ele mesmo só usar a manha da porta auxiliar e boa.

----------


## blakelock

Boa tarde!

Qual a manha da porta auxiliar?

----------


## JonasMT

> Boa tarde!
> 
> Qual a manha da porta auxiliar?


Use 1 rb em cada ponta e faça boding, na precisa de ip na ether auxiliar ele "buga" e faz do mesmo geito.

Se permitia 50/50 full "both" ele passa a 100/100 both com latencia na faixa de 3 a 4ms

----------


## blakelock

Legal  :Top:

----------


## TheGodfather

Boa noite pessoal!!! Estou pensando em fechar um ptp de 45km visada e fresnel perfeitos, quero passar inicialmente 70MB, mas quero deixar pronto para receber até 200mb. Quanto está custando esse ptp 650?

----------


## Zucchi

> Boa noite pessoal!!! Estou pensando em fechar um ptp de 45km visada e fresnel perfeitos, quero passar inicialmente 70MB, mas quero deixar pronto para receber até 200mb. Quanto está custando esse ptp 650?


A versão com antena conectorizada sai por R$ 24.550,00. Vai de digital... sai um pouco mais barato.

http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...50-450mbps-par

----------


## TheGodfather

> A versão com antena conectorizada sai por R$ 24.550,00. Vai de digital... sai um pouco mais barato.
> 
> http://www.connectivitatelecom.com.b...50-450mbps-par


Obrigado! Não conhecia esse site, tem muita coisa...Obrigado pela resposta!  :Big Grin:

----------


## eleniltonfcosta

R$ 1.200

----------


## rjardim

Boa noite, fechei um enlace com ptp650, antenas algcom 0,60 com -49 e a capacidade chegou a 423mbps. Apliquei a licença de upgrade de 125 para 450 mas li no portal da Cambium "Fiber: disable", e o próximo passo é plugar um módulo sfp e usar esses rádios com fibra, preciso comprar licença pra isso? 

Enviado de meu ASUS_Z00AD usando Tapatalk

----------


## Zucchi

> Boa noite, fechei um enlace com ptp650, antenas algcom 0,60 com -49 e a capacidade chegou a 423mbps. Apliquei a licença de upgrade de 125 para 450 mas li no portal da Cambium "Fiber: disable", e o próximo passo é plugar um módulo sfp e usar esses rádios com fibra, preciso comprar licença pra isso? 
> 
> Enviado de meu ASUS_Z00AD usando Tapatalk


OláJARDIM,

Não precisa comprar licença para isso não, apenas o SFP da propria Cambium. Tem um part number especifico para ele e outros SFPs não são homologados.

Ele passa essa banda toda sem a fibra mesmo ok?

----------


## rjardim

No caso o cliente vai usar módulos que ele já possui, cisco ou dell. 



Enviado de meu ASUS_Z00AD usando Tapatalk

----------


## rjardim

Pessoal, preciso configurar o acesso a interface do rádio e também o tráfego de dados pela interface óptica do ptp650, o que tenho que fazer na configuração?

----------


## Zucchi

> Pessoal, preciso configurar o acesso a interface do rádio e também o tráfego de dados pela interface óptica do ptp650, o que tenho que fazer na configuração?


Jardim, vc já adquiriu os GBICS próprios para o PTP650?

Caso positivo é só ir lá no gerenciamento de banda dele e trocar a porta principal de comunicação.

----------

